# MAVIC Pulse  VS. Shimano SH-M086L



## geländesportler (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit den oben genannten Schuhen?
Wie sieht es mit Trittsicherheit auf nassen Fels aus? 
Da ja beide eine Gummisohle haben was mir ziemlich wichtig ist da bei den Bullet von Sidi die gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Wie kommen die so vom Gewicht?

Kann ihn auch an kälteren Tagen anziehen, also nicht nur so ein Meshnetz?

Danke schon mal in voraus.


----------



## siko81 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich selbst nenn die Shimano mein Eigen. Nach etwas Eingwöhnung ein guter Schuh. Nasse Felsen musste ich noch nicht erklimmen, aber das Material ist auf jeden Fall Frühjahr und Herbst-tauglich. 

siko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (6. Mai 2009)

Der Shimano ist leider nur sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## DaBoom (6. Mai 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Der Shimano ist leider nur sehr schwer zu bekommen.



Ein wenig die Shops abklappern, dann bekommt man die auch (günstig).


----------



## neoessen (6. Mai 2009)

Hi geländesportler,

hier hast Du zwei Links.

http://www.profirad.de/shimano-shm086l-mounatinbikeschuh-p-13622.html?language=de
http://www.bike24.net/p19799.html


----------



## zagatotz3 (6. Mai 2009)

Alternativ: Shimano SH-M076 MTB hat die selbe Sohle


----------



## Asatru (6. Mai 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Ein wenig die Shops abklappern, dann bekommt man die auch (günstig).



Ist nur leider überall ausverkauft.


----------



## siko81 (6. Mai 2009)

Der 76 hat aber keine Ratsche als Fixierung, nur Klett, find ich nicht so optimal.

Shop: http://www.futurumshop.de/
schnelle Lieferung, keine Versandkosten, Pedale gleich mitbestellt ...

Gruß
siko


----------



## Hesse77 (6. Mai 2009)

Welche Größe sollte man bei den Shimanos im Normal Fall wählen? Wenns um normale Sportschuhe von Adidas geht, denen man ja auch nachsagt das sie kleiner ausfallen, so trage ich grundsätzlich 46. Liege ich damit bei den Shimanos auch richtig?


----------



## Asatru (6. Mai 2009)

Es wird eine Nummer größer empfohlen.


----------



## Thueringer (7. Mai 2009)

hier gibts sie fÃ¼r 69,95â¬:

https://bike-components.de/products/info/p20258%7B1%7D1070730_SH-M-086L-MTB-Schuh.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (7. Mai 2009)

Hier in der Provinz finde ich keinen Laden der die mal zum Probieren hat. 

Laut Innensohlenlänge von Shimano würde meine Schuhgröße mit 44 locker passen.

Trotzdem heißt es, das die kleiner ausfallen?


----------



## siko81 (7. Mai 2009)

Die Shimano auf jeden Fall einen Nummer größer als Deine sonstigen Sportschuhe bestellen. Ich habe üblicherweise 43 und bei Shimano ne 44 bestellt.

Du kannst doch einfach zwei Größen bestellen und eine lässt Du dann zurück gehen. Dank Fernabsatzgesetz kein Problem.

Mach ich öfter bei Bekleidung.

VG siko


----------



## b4iT (10. Juni 2009)

Kann man mit den *Shimano SH-M086L* auch gut laufen oder steht hier auch immer die Klick-Platte am Boden an?


----------



## Asatru (10. Juni 2009)

Mit denen kann man super laufen. Danke einem Platten habe ich das auch über mehrere Kilometer, unfreiwillig, getestet.


----------



## siko81 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen ...

Die Cleats schleifen schon auf Asphalt, aber das ist eher ein akustisches Problem. Das Abrollverhalten und der Grip der Sohle ist insgesamt für einen derart festen MTB Schuh sehr gut.

Siko


----------



## Hesse77 (18. Juni 2009)

Kann ich mitterweile auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Frü das Geld ein Top Schuh. Auch laufen stellt damit kein Problem dar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floriletterman (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mir auch letzte Woche den Shimano SH-M086L bestellt. 
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo ich diese Sohlenabdeckung bekommen kann, da ich nicht sofort auf Klickpedale umrüsten wollte und nicht an den Pedalen hängen bleibe.


Wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen konnte, da ich sie bisher noch nirgends gefunden habe.


MFG floriletterman


----------



## Child3k (22. Juni 2009)

Hatte letztens im Laden auch den M086L an - leider kann ich den Schuh unmöglich tragen. Die Passform ist gut aber die "Niete" (oder was das sonst ist) mit der die Kunststoffratsche am Schuh befestigt ist, drückt recht schmerzhaft gegen meinen Fuß.

Hat denn keiner Erfahrungen mit dem Mavic Pulse gesammelt - auch was das Laufen angeht? Hatte ich auch mal an und der passt 1A.


----------



## DonPfaffolo (23. Juni 2009)

Was hast du denn für Größen anprobiert?Welche Größe hat am besten gepasst?
bin nämlich auch grad auf der suche...


----------



## Child3k (23. Juni 2009)

Hatte sowohl den Shimano als auch den Pulse in US 10,5 an. Wobei du vermutlich ne andere Größe brauchen wirst 


EDIT: Bei meinen normalen Straßenschuhen hab ich US 10 - recht schmale Füße und der Rechte is etwas größer, Bei den Mavic bräuchte ich links einen in 10,5 und rechts wohl einen in 11  Das wär optimal.


----------



## DonPfaffolo (23. Juni 2009)

und was hast du normalerweise für ne schuhgröße?


----------



## Hesse77 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil trage bei Sportschuhen von Adidas oder Nike 46, beim Shimano brauchte ich hingegen 47. Den Tip eine Nummer größer zu wählen kann ich also nur bekräftigen.


----------



## Child3k (27. Juni 2009)

So - also ich hab seit heute den Mavic Razor. Also nicht den Pulse, sondern den etwas teureren mit Ratsche.  Größe EUR 45 1/3 oder US 11. Hab ihn extra etwas größer genommen - 10,5 hätte auch gepasst - damit ich bei Bedarf auch n Paar dickere Socken anziehn kann ohne dass mir die Füße abfallen 

Erste (kurz) Ausfahrt war super - morgen werd ich wohl was länger fahren, dann editier ich hier mal nen Kurzerfahrungsbericht rein.


----------



## geländesportler (3. Juli 2009)

Danke an alle für die Berichte, habe mich für den shimano entschieden allerdings in bronze und einer nummer größer!! Bin aber vollends mit dem zufrieden für 80 euro´s bei profirad passt! Wichtig war mir ja die gummihafte solle und ist genauso wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe!
Habt ihr schonmal versucht die Ratsche nach unten zu versetzen, ändert das was am Sitz des Schuhes oder kann man so einfach nur die Ratsche enger stellen?


----------

